# Another New Guy From North Dakota



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## LJ256 (Jul 8, 2005)

Welcome to AT


----------



## fargosooner (Apr 8, 2008)

*welcome*

Welcome from another N.D. guy. New to the area but so far we really like it.


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...welcome fella! :wink:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Deadfall. Have fun here.


----------



## seabeejared (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome. Born in Minot raised in Watford City, now I am in NJ. Nice to see another ND boy out there.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT fellow NDer


----------



## Deadfall (Apr 9, 2008)

*Thank you!*

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome. I look forward to learning from and contributing to the forum!

Deadfall


----------



## JOSHM (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome to AT:wink:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## hockeynut (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## tsch72 (Feb 19, 2008)

*North Dakota???*

Don't you mean Montana...hehehe


----------



## Deadfall (Apr 9, 2008)

tsch72 said:


> Don't you mean Montana...hehehe


Thanks buddy! Yes, I was born and raised in Montana....God's Country! See you in a couple of weeks.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

WELCOME to AT


----------



## supermonkey (Feb 19, 2008)

Welcome to AT.
Bill


----------



## ARCHERXP (Jan 26, 2008)

Welcome from Minot ND!


----------



## Blankenship (May 1, 2005)

Welcome!! Its nice to see other ND'ans joinin up!


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Welcome from Grand Forks


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## celticgladiator (Feb 13, 2008)

welcome from So. Dak.


----------

